# Honest Review: Extreme Plinking Targets



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I got my "Xtreme Plinking Targets" today from forum vendor Classic Hillbilly. He sent these free of charge to a few members to try out and do video reviews of. The basic premise is that the product allows you to inflate a plastic bottle to make for an explosion when you shoot it. CH uses 2-liter bottles but said he wanted to see them used with smaller bottles as well so I used Aquafina water bottles.

Here's two attempts to make them work:











In short: I found the bottles impossible to pop with my regular ammo (.480" lead) and very difficult even with 3/8" steel and an extended draw starship. These targets were developed for airguns, which have a much higher penetration capability than slingshots. I did shoot one with my son's BB gun and it worked fine.

The danger of ricochets with these targets is very high so please use caution when testing them.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## ClassicHillbilly (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey MJ that's ferocious looking slingshot! Just one suggestion -- drill or holesaw a 1-3/8 inch hole in a piece of 2x4 and stand the bottle in it. Might provide enough support to allow your ammo to break the bottle.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I tried something similar last time we went camping. A buddy of mine had some dry ice in his chest (3 day trip) and we broke off a smallish chunck and put it in a 16 oz. water bottle half full of water. I tossed it about 25 feet and shot it with a hex nut, 3/4" x 1/2" x 7 1/2" TBG, 32" draw. It went off like a pistol shot and scared the crap out of all of us. Get some dry ice. Good times, man.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Really, unopened pop cans are just as much fun and significantly less dangerous. I get a 12 pack of store brand for like $2 and blow 'em up!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

And I had thought that had looked so promising too.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Any body reading this post view the following before making any conclusions. Seems we have gross operator error in effect here. Now view this post and you tell me :

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/33169-the-best-target-ever/


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Gross operator error? You shot it with a fucking blowgun with a sharp pointed dart. That's an absolutely apples and oranges comparison with hitting it with a round ammo. Absolutely night and day different.
Shoot it with a fucking slingshot and get back to me.
If the inventor wants you to put them in a drilled board then that should be in the instructions.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What post did you look at. I also used Roger Henries Rotating Head , light target bands and 3/8 inch ammo. Worked fine for me. Before you publicly bash something negatively, get your facts straight.

What ****ing slingshot did you use. :rofl:

Yes . Again . Gross Operator error and now failure to read a post.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I didn't set out to bash anything. If it needs a special mount then it needs to be in the instructions. I was concerned that if someone shot it the way I did then the ammo would come back at them, which could be extremely dangerous.
I should know better than to post anything that isn't a love fest.


----------



## ClassicHillbilly (Jun 11, 2014)

No man, you're right. It used to say on my ebay listing that a 2x4 with a 1 3/8" hole is best for standing bottles. So why isn't it there now -- I gave gave in to a woman; The one that's supposed to be selling for me but she's sick. She's my ebay expert and she got on to me for having TOO MUCH TEXT in my listings. Most people shop with smart phones she tells me and too much text is bad.

So I removed a bunch of stuff and should have added the bit about the 2x4 to Q&A/tips insert. It will be there on the next revision.

Sorry,

Charlie


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

ClassicHillbilly said:


> No man, you're right. It used to say on my ebay listing that a 2x4 with a 1 3/8" hole is best for standing bottles. So why isn't it there now -- I gave gave in to a woman; The one that's supposed to be selling for me but she's sick. She's my ebay expert and she got on to me for having TOO MUCH TEXT in my listings. Most people shop with smart phones she tells me and too much text is bad.
> So I removed a bunch of stuff and should have added the bit about the 2x4 to Q&A/tips insert. It will be there on the next revision.
> Sorry,
> Charlie


Good deal :thumbsup:
I'll give it another go sometime with that setup and I'm sure it will work great.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Just ordered a set from E-Bay


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I was able to burst them laying in the lawn. MJ used a bottle that was to thick. If your slingshot and bands can't puncture a bottle as it is its not the products fault. I Have a video of the bottle laying in the lawn being bursted. The 3/8 steel passed through both sides of the bottle. I did not post it because the boom wasn't as big because I allowed the pressure to bleed a little prior to the shot. I still have the video if you need proof. I'm going to do more anyway. Might do some aerial shots with these.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Flechette round I will try and get my post up this weekend.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am thinking your flachettes would have done the trick!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

It looked/sounded to me like the bottles weren't pumped up quite enough. They would really need to be almost on the verge of busting, feel really firm to hand pressure. Small ammo, high velocity would be best. Also, pointy ammo would really help, like rocks, hex nuts, cylinders etc.

I tried to burst a full 2L ok diet coke + mentos for a comp here once. It was really hard to do and needed the bottle to be quite heavily scored before it would bust with 3/8" ammo.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is one. No board ,clamps. Just hitting the target squarely.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

As promised. Throwing the bottle in the air. I rest my case.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I have some of these and I started with some testing yesterday. I did not post the video of my first impressions due to mixed results after the initial filming. I fully plan on testing these more thoroughly and getting my own results posted for all to see. Hopefully this weekend.

I will say the first bottle (quite thick and sturdy) punctured relatively easily. This got me pretty stoked....but after that it was downhill. I want to take more time and clear out some variables before posting further on the subject. I believe adequate pressure will be key. I had no pressure gauge attached to my pump and am confident that was a large portion of my problems.

I think both MJ and Treefork have important and valid information gleaned through their experiences. It would be wise to take both reviews into consideration.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Being on my iPhone this was the first thread I found regarding the bottle blaster inflators.

I obtained the thin water bottles. The caps that came with it didn't fit. The bottle's original cap worked fine. It was one of the ones that don't have much for threads. All I did was put a small x in the cap with a knife, pumped it to 60 psi and was getting nervous to go more. One shot with 3/8 as it lay on the ground and.....HOLY KABOOM!!

Seriously loud!! I love it. Can't wait for a better time and place to have a field day.


----------



## ClassicHillbilly (Jun 11, 2014)

Love nice reviews!

The caps in the kit are for soda pop bottles and won't fit water bottles. There are sooo many different types of water bottles on the market, varying size caps, different threads I can't come up with one to fit all.

Something that reallly impresses me with the guys on this forum is that when you encounter a problem you're able to come up with a fix. Everyone isn't like this you know.

Thanks,

Charlie


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Update; With the small thin caps I could easily puncture right through the original cap with the inflation needle. No need for slicing or poking a hole first.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Getting more and more excited for mine to arrive (just in time for the holiday)!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Another twist on practice.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Gotta be easier to hit than that 22 blank in a sawblade that I never could.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

flipgun said:


> Gotta be easier to hit than that 22 blank in a sawblade that I never could.


Not if the hole is the same size as the ammo.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Logic! Always Logic! :banghead:


----------

